# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  İskit ve Hun Türkleri: Altın İskit Türk Geyikleri

## anau

*Altın İskit Türk Geyikleri*
Altın işçiliğindeki inceliğin ve mükemmeliğin yanında, bu geyiklerin boynuzlarında ihtişam ve kutsallık ifade eden büyüklük; hem kadim Saymalıtaş kaya çizimleri, hemde Türük devleti zamanındaki benggütaş ve anıt taşlarda yer alan betimlemeler ile birebir uyumludur. Bu da yine İskit  Hun  Türük kültür ve Ulus birliğinin açık seçik bir göstergesidir.
- Kürşad BAYTOK
Aşağıda Moğolistan Orkun bölgesinden 2 adet Türk Geyik Taşının görseli var. Aynı Geyik çizimlerini ve tamamen aynı boynuz betimlemelerini burada da görebilirsiniz :

----------

